# 3 Pole Breaker



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard:thumbsup:, what brand panel do you have?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

hntashdjian said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Working on a a customers 3 pole panel and I cannot seem to find the right breaker to add. We need a 100 amp 3 pole breaker that will fit into the existing panel but I am not sure which one would fit correctly.
> 
> ...


It would really help if you told us what brand & type panel you have.


----------



## hntashdjian (Jun 1, 2015)

I will check in the morning and get some pictures and specs.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

You'll also need the mounting kit, which is impossible to find. Looks like an FPE or ITE breaker.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I need a part for my car. Can someone tell me which one to buy? I don't want to buy the wrong part. I need to make sure it fits. Your kindest help, please.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you have experience in this type of work?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

hntashdjian said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Working on a a customers 3 pole panel and I cannot seem to find the right breaker to add.
> 
> ...


Location: Los Angeles 

I'm from Canada but I think your location, well, That's a really big city no? There must be odd electrical wholesale supply house around. Why ebay?

I'm pretty sure you don't know what you are doing. You do say you are an Electrician tho.

Worse case you could pull one of those spare breakers and run it around the wholesales to see if they could get you a 100 amp version.

I'd have found one by now and had it installed. Just by getting the info off the panel. I'm totally confused about your post actually.


----------



## hntashdjian (Jun 1, 2015)

Here is a picture of the Tag and one of the panels inside. 

We will be using the mounting hardware from one of the existing breakers. 

All the electrical suppliers in the area want to sell us new unis which cost about $800 and up, that's why I am trying to get a used one.


----------



## hntashdjian (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That link is trying to take us to a picture in your personal email account.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Have you checked/considered fault current rating requirements for this new breaker?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Do you have experience in this type of work?


Uuummmm, Nope!


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

hntashdjian said:


> All the electrical suppliers in the area want to sell us new unis which cost about $800 and up, that's why I am trying to get a used one.


Because that is what they cost, plus labor. That is why legitimate electricians have to charge so much. They provide the right components and have the knowledge to install them in a safe, workman like manner. You get what you pay for. I suppose you are going to install it while the panel is energized?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If he's considering getting a used molded case circuit breaker, he might as well just bolt lugs on the main bus and take his branch circuit off that. It might offer the same level of overcurrent protection.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

hntashdjian said:


> Here is a picture of the Tag and one of the panels inside.
> 
> We will be using the mounting hardware from one of the existing breakers.
> 
> All the electrical suppliers in the area want to sell us new unis which cost about $800 and up, that's why I am trying to get a used one.


Do you have the capability to test this breaker before installing or are you just going to roll the dice?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

hntashdjin,
Stepping away from the acrimony for a moment, here is what you need to do, _in my opinion._



 Don't use fleeBay used breakers, it is a dangerous ploy for a legitimate electrician just to save money, but does so at the expense of life/fire/safety of the user where they end up installed. If the breaker is bad and burns or kills someone, the lawyers will hunt you down for prosecution on willful negligence. The fact that you bought it on fleeBay to save money will not help your case. Even if they are "NOS" (New Old Stock), when the lawyers go after the mfr of the breaker and it turns out you bought it that way, they are off the hook because it was an unauthorized redistribution.
Look at the inside cover of the panel, there is supposed to be a printed list of EXACTLY what breakers are approved to be installed in that panel. If it is old, the manufacturer may have changed hands a few times, but for the most part, SOMEONE will sell you a suitable replacement if they have the right information. Do NOT guess.
There are options for lower cost replacements from breaker aftermarket suppliers who TEST and CERTIFY them. But to be quite honest, on something that small many (if not most) of the companies who SAY they test them do no more than connect a continuity meter to them to make sure the contacts are not burned off. They do NOT actually test and verify the trip values. Still, if it is a panel that is no longer made or supported, this may be your only option. Do so with informed consent of the owner, otherwise tell them the only safe option is to change out the panel with current product.
If it is obsolete, another option is to use one of the breaker after-market companies around the country who specialize in this sort of thing. What they do is engineer mounting kits to use NEW legitimate breakers from one of several sources so that they fit in correctly and line up with the covers etc. Still not tested IN that panel, so if you are getting it inspected it may not fly without a lengthy explanation to the AHJ, but it might be the only option other than full panel replacement.


----------

